# Getting A Fry-Eater



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi everybody ^_^ Not sure if any of you remember, it's been so long since I've actually posted anything. In any case, I'm looking for a fish, something that can live in a 20 gallon or smaller for it's whole life. Also, it has to be willing to eat any fry that I need to cull. So, what do you think I should get?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

How big are these fry?
Kribensis cichlid? Or another small cichlid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just betta and guppy fry, nothing big.
I'd like some sort of fish that I could keep solitary if at all possible.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Kribensis could live alone, though the tank may feel empty.
A male convict cichlid may actually be a better idea, bigger, could handle more fry. A male would be perfectly fine in a 20 by himself. Just be sure to give him a cave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeweled cichlids can live in a 10 gallon tank solo... I believe they get big enough to eat small fry....


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks. ^_^ I'm liking the idea of the Jewel Cichlid since it is so vibrant.
Is there anything else that could work in a 10 or 20 gallon?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty sure you'll only get that nice colour with a breeding pair.
And, no, not that I can think of. Really limited to smaller cichlids. Unless you want a Molly as a fry eater. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, Mollys will eat fry for sure. Or a giant betta.


----------

